# Sicily: a fatal fascination.



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_I have decided to re-launch this thread prior to my upcoming, fourth visit to Sicily: a land that I have been entranced & intrigued by for many years. I have re-organised, re-edited and re-selected some of the pictures from my previous thread; of my various trips to, and travels around, Sicily

Sicily has so much to offer the visitor or traveller: Arabic, Greek, Roman, Spanish & Norman architecture, and remnants of those various cultures & cuisines; beaches; vineyards; an active volcano; a variety of island archipelagos; and its own unique culture and identity - very distinct from mainland Italy.

On my upcoming trip I will be based in Ragusa Ibla - a baroque town in the south-east of the island - a town I have yet to explore at all - but feel very familiar with already due to the 'Inspector Montalbano' series having being filmed here ( based on the Andrea Camilleri novels). I will, of course, post those images upon returning in September.

The pictures I am about to post will have minimal accompanying information, mainly location & place names - but I intend to post more information, alongside any new photos I may take and post in Ragusa and its surrounds._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Syracuse *_( south-east):_




















_Traditional Sicilian puppet show:_










_The Baroque town of *Noto* - in the S.E:_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Modica*_ - another baroque town in the S.E:_





















*Vendicari *_nature reserve - S.E:_

_There are many abandoned *'Tonnara' *around Sicily ( Tuna processing factories_):





*Marzamemi *_- S.E:_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Mount Etna *_- N.E:_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Journey through the interior:_





*Corleone*_ and environs:_













*Scopello*_ - S.W:_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Trapani *_- S.W:_

_View of Trapani and The Egadi Islands from Erice:
_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Erice *_( medieval hill top town) - overlooks Trapani:_





























_Vineyards around Erice:_





*Trapani -*_ as approached from Erice:_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Salt Flats*_ near Trapani:_











_The Egadi Island of *Favignana:*_









_Greek Temples at *Selinunte* - (south coast):_







_Greek Temple & ampitheatre at* Segesta ( interior):*_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Castellamare Del Golfo*_ and surrounding beaches - S.W:
_









*Palermo*_ - N.W:_













_Botanic Garden:_









_*The Capuchin Catacombs:*_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Catania *_- (east coast):_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Marsala - *_S.W:_













_The next updates will come, in a few weeks, from *Ragusa *in the south -east......

_


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

That is what I need to get my fix.....Now I feel fine again......It is a fatal fascination of beauty and livin. My best friend is from there, his family moved to the USA for work many years ago. He has bin back many times and talks about it. He has shared his family and culture with me thru the years, his last name is Miliziano..:lovethem:..reach:..:cheers1:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! breathtaking. this is like a museum of classic architectural designs and sculptures as well.
the active volcanic Mt. Etna is utterly awesome. absolutely, this is one of the best threads.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Sicily, Jane :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Beautiful display Jane. We were going to go to Sicily this summer but were put off by the expense and lack of flights from Bristol so chose Crete instead. Looks like a lovely island though, especially in spring I feel.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice pictures from Sicily! My girlfriend is going there next week.


----------



## nerd corner (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm Italian from Tuscany, i also have been in Sicily many times, some fantastic destinations you forgot in your pictures:

- San Vito Lo Capo
- Taormina
- Sciacca
- Cavagrande del Cassibile (the canyon near noto)
- Turkish Staircase (near Agrigento)
- Messina Area (Tindari)
- Piazza Armerina, the roman mosaics
- Pantelleria
- Lampedusa
- Eolie Islands...now for example Stromboli the other Volcano is erupting

and so on...

There is still so much to watch for you i think )...Sicily it's a very incredible Land...


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

stunning and enchanting...bravo Jane, complimenti :applause:

It is my dream to go to Sicily and stay for an extended period of time, volunteering on an archaeological site or restoring an old building with restorers without borders...one day...one day I really hope. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

nerd corner said:


> I'm Italian from Tuscany, i also have been in Sicily many times, some fantastic destinations you forgot in your pictures:
> 
> - San Vito Lo Capo
> - Taormina
> ...



I have actually been to Taormina and to San Vito Lo Capo - but the photographs were neither very good nor very numerous.....

Look in a few weeks for my pictures from Ragusa... 


Thanks everyone for the nice comments..... :cheers:


----------



## nerd corner (Jan 30, 2013)

next time i think you should go to the "turkish staircase" then, it's really a must!...not photoshopped really so white )


----------

